# New pics Of mom and son



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Well mom is 13(bay)and son is 7 (spotted) They have been together since he was born I have had them a month now and they have settled into their temp living space. They are at a friends for now we are working on fencing our 10 acres to move them so they can have plenty of room  I love the 1st pic.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe, how cute.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i hope son is gelded  you could have a surprise on your hands lol... but they are big cuties


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very sweet


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Cute!!


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Ya he is gelded, wouldn't have them together if not lol. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice pictures!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pics!! :smile:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwww...he almost looks like he could be related to my Aires! 

Super cute.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

I love how the son is taller than his mom - just like my brothers LOL.
They're so cute together


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww, they are both very adorable. What lovely photos.


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I have got so attached to them especially the gelding he wants to be with me even more than he wants to be by his mom, he is my big Buddy baby lol. He is 7 but acts like a youngster, he runs with his tail up like a flag lol. The mare is sweet she just takes a little more time to warm up but she LOVES kids, she needs no time to warm up to them she will go to a strange kid before she comes to me lol. But my gelding only has eyes for me lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

that is so neat


----------

